

ZenMate for Chrome encrypts all browser activity - yawniek
https://zenmate.io/ 

======
yawniek
"100 % Protection – It's Free! " i wonder about the business model...

~~~
ilmoeuro
The screenshot says "you have unlimited free data _during our launch phase_ "

------
NicoJuicy
First i checked, corporation outside of the USA.

Check. So potentially legit ^^

